
IBM laying off 50-70% of Watson Health - mrosenfield
https://www.wraltechwire.com/2018/05/25/ugly-day-ibm-laying-off-workers-in-watson-health-group-including-triangle/
======
Dreami
I get a error saying that Amazon Cloudfront is blocking this from my country.
I'm from Switzerland (which is NOT part of the EU), does this happen to
everyone?

~~~
slededit
Looks like they assumed you were covered by the GDPR.

